# SNOW!



## eggyg (Feb 28, 2018)

How is everyone today? Does the whole country have snow? I spoke too soon yesterday when I said we didn’t have much. That comment came back to bite me on the bum! Never seen it so bad for many a year and we were only a yellow warning so goodness knows what an amber warning looks like! So won’t be leaving the house today, the roads are deathly quiet ( and we live on the A6 and main arterial road into the city) so at least folks are heeding the warnings. Daughters 2 and 3 managed to get into work eventually, daughter 2 works for a very well known well priced clothes store and she texted me to say they had customers in looking for hats, gloves and scarfs but of course all the spring/ summer stuff is in! Who hasn’t at least got a scarf and or a pair of gloves? Any photos anyone? Here are mine.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 28, 2018)

eggyg said:


> How is everyone today? Does the whole country have snow? I spoke too soon yesterday when I said we didn’t have much. That comment came back to bite me on the bum! Never seen it so bad for many a year and we were only a yellow warning so goodness knows what an amber warning looks like! So won’t be leaving the house today, the roads are deathly quiet ( and we live on the A6 and main arterial road into the city) so at least folks are heeding the warnings. Daughters 2 and 3 managed to get into work eventually, daughter 2 works for a very well known well priced clothes store and she texted me to say they had customers in looking for hats, gloves and scarfs but of course all the spring/ summer stuff is in! Who hasn’t at least got a scarf and or a pair of gloves? Any photos anyone? Here are mine.



Seems to be worse the further north you go eggy so we’ve been very badly affected. First time I’ve ever known my son’s Centre to be closed and the car was freezing up quicker than hubbie could defrost it. 
At one point this morning it dropped to real feel -12 and it really *did feel* that cold!
The garage actually warned him against taking his car there this morning because the access roads are treacherous.


----------



## Lilian (Feb 28, 2018)

We had missed it until right now.    Whilst everyone was snowed under we were bright and sunny.   However looking out of the window now I see it has started snowing and settling but not the lovely white snowflakes.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 28, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Seems to be worse the further north you go eggy so we’ve been very badly affected. First time I’ve ever known my son’s Centre to be closed and the car was freezing up quicker than hubbie could defrost it.
> At one point this morning it dropped to real feel -12 and it really *did feel* that cold!
> The garage actually warned him against taking his car there this morning because the access roads are treacherous.


I don’t think there is a single school open in the area, we are very rural up here of course and the roads don’t get cleared. Daughter number 1 lives very close to the Scottish Borders in the middle of nowhere, they are farmers, her hubby had to get the tractor out to clear the snow from in front of their shed so they could get to the animal feed!  Her children are off school of course.  Luckily she is on maternity leave so no child care worries. Stay safe.


----------



## Carolg (Feb 28, 2018)

Our schools and colleges are all closed. We have closed our service and all staff away home. Decision about tomorrow later.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 28, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Our schools and colleges are all closed. We have closed our service and all staff away home. Decision about tomorrow later.


Stay safe Carol. Snuggle up warm and have a PJ day, I am currently making a big pan of lentil soup in case we get snowed in and can’t get to Aldi, it’s 20 minutes away,  think we will be fine!


----------



## Carolg (Feb 28, 2018)

Back garden


----------



## Carolg (Feb 28, 2018)

Out front


----------



## Carolg (Feb 28, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Stay safe Carol. Snuggle up warm and have a PJ day, I am currently making a big pan of lentil soup in case we get snowed in and can’t get to Aldi, it’s 20 minutes away,  think we will be fine!


Made red pepper, tomato and red onion soup yesterday, and also butternut squash soup, so I am sorted lol.hear  a bowl shouting at me


----------



## Davein (Feb 28, 2018)

We're between Lands End and St Ives Cornwall. Just had brief fall of snow, first here in 7 years. Unusually cold for this area.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2018)

Davein said:


> We're between Lands End and St Ives Cornwall. Just had brief fall of snow, first here in 7 years. Unusually cold for this area.


Expecting it to hit us all in the South/South West tomorrow into Friday, oh joy!   Isn't March 1st the meteorologists official 'first day of Spring'?  Most wintry weather here since 2010!


----------



## Robin (Feb 28, 2018)

Still nothing here, on the eastern side of the Cotswolds. -3 when I went out to the hairdressers just now. They keep putting snow in the forecast and taking it out again. We are due for some on Friday at the moment, which is when I'm supposed to be going to my sister in Bristol, so no doubt we really will get a dump then.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 28, 2018)

Very few buses running here. Council have cancelled recycling collections.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 28, 2018)

Attempted to get in to work with my work colleague - the A53 was listed as closed but cars were using it.  Decided to turn back at Flash rather than risk heading into Buxton.  Was -6.5 degrees near Flash.

Here's the webcam at the Winking Man.

https://www.winkingman.co.uk/webcam/


----------



## Davein (Feb 28, 2018)

Robin said:


> Still nothing here, on the eastern side of the Cotswolds. -3 when I went out to the hairdressers just now. They keep putting snow in the forecast and taking it out again. We are due for some on Friday at the moment, which is when I'm supposed to be going to my sister in Bristol, so no doubt we really will get a dump then.


Quote 'They keep putting snow in the forecast and taking it out again'
  Who is your weather forecaster? Michael Fish by any chance


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 28, 2018)

The BBC a few years ago where looking to save money. Guess who I would pay off first . I know its hard but I could guess what it going to like tomorrow. Should I get my triple ext ladders out ?


----------



## Amigo (Feb 28, 2018)

The weather forecasts here have been so accurate this week that when they said it would snow at 5pm, we’d look out of the window and lo and behold, there is was! They seem more accurate with the predictions now. Not infallible but pretty accurate.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 28, 2018)

I went down to Graffham water a few years ago to do a Catamaran championship. I was the last boat on the water. A Hurricane. Mr Fish said it was not going to be. I could have rang a ship in the sea & asked them. Formula one teams have people a few miles away to tell them if its going to rain (tyre choice) ???


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 28, 2018)

School buses and taxi's were cancelled here last night but we didn't get it like we were supposed to, although my town has now been updated to red weather alert, sky looks full of it xx


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 28, 2018)

Our weather said light snow ?  Am not going out in car even though I like it. Must be 8inches on the road ?  Schools all closed.


----------



## Davein (Feb 28, 2018)

Amigo said:


> The weather forecasts here have been so accurate this week that when they said it would snow at 5pm, we’d look out of the window and lo and behold, there is was! They seem more accurate with the predictions now. Not infallible but pretty accurate.


All of the farmers I know are signed up to long and short range weather forecasts as it now essential to know what the weather will be for good crop management. They obviously don't want to spray crops if wind or rain are forecast


HOBIE said:


> I went down to Graffham water a few years ago to do a Catamaran championship. I was the last boat on the water. A Hurricane. Mr Fish said it was not going to be. I could have rang a ship in the sea & asked them. Formula one teams have people a few miles away to tell them if its going to rain (tyre choice) ???


I remember that day Hobie. I was stuck in a traffic jam on a back road to Berkhamsted, so many trees down, debris all over the roads but we were still expected to complete our day's work.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 28, 2018)

Getting it quite heavy here in the Fens.  Out of butter & very low on milk but really don't want to risk going out.  Luckily we do have double cream so will convert that to milk if necessary.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 28, 2018)

Yorkshire


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## HOBIE (Feb 28, 2018)

Davein said:


> All of the farmers I know are signed up to long and short range weather forecasts as it now essential to know what the weather will be for good crop management. They obviously don't want to spray crops if wind or rain are forecast
> 
> I remember that day Hobie. I was stuck in a traffic jam on a back road to Berkhamsted, so many trees down, debris all over the roads but we were still expected to complete our day's work.


Its very important to some of us. My friend is a double glazing fitter. Its not just a case of getting wet. Light snow ? Last week they where predicting snow a week early.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 28, 2018)

Here are some lovely icicles on our shed.


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 28, 2018)

Our back garden and dustbins here in Kent. Took the car out yesterday for GP appointment   and had to abandon it when we came home as couldn't get up the last hill to our house. Had to attend hospital appointment this morning so managed to get out of village and neighbours came and helped clear the road and drive so we could get our car back on to the drive when we got home just now. Seems more snow is due so felt it was best to get car off the road.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 28, 2018)

Very pretty Matt, but LOL

Not bad at all in Bedworth, we haven't actually been anywhere since Monday when we met friends for lunch in Cheltenham as one lives in Bristol so it's kind of central between us and the two in Bewdley,  B cold, a bit windy, but no snow till just before Evesham on our return journey.  None visible at home at the front but the back garden had a couple of millimetres.  There have been snow flurries on and off ever since but only about half an inch has actually stuck, so the roads are clear.

Bet the kids round here are cussing cos their schools aren't shut!

Took a lot more than a foot of snow to shut a school when we were kids - in fact the only time I remember mine being closed was infant school in c.1956 when we had a 100% outbreak of 'the runs' and Public Health closed it for a fortnight!


----------



## Radders (Feb 28, 2018)

This was my bike this morning after I had to abandon it at work yesterday. We had a snow day today but This wasn’t very well communicated so quite a few of us struggled in!


----------



## stephknits (Feb 28, 2018)

Happy dog


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 28, 2018)

Well, I’ve had two days of glorious sunshine. It’s very cold though, where large pools between the rocks form when the tide goes out the sea is frozen. That _is_ cold.

Mind, I’ve been in Moscow in winter, and snow never stopped the traffic. Though that was when it was Communist. The good old days


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 28, 2018)

This was the view out of my office window this afternoon. On a clear day you can see the QE2 bridge (Dartford crossing) you could barely see the train station!


----------



## Carolg (Feb 28, 2018)

Just to give a warm cosy glow. Had to have a shower as tootsies were frozen. Now probably won’t stay awake for 30 mins


----------



## Carolg (Feb 28, 2018)

Radders said:


> View attachment 7000 This was my bike this morning after I had to abandon it at work yesterday. We had a snow day today but This wasn’t very well communicated so quite a few of us struggled in!


That could be a really cold btm


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Feb 28, 2018)

Scotrail is texting anyone who will listen. Red alert for the Central belt in Scotland.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Very pretty Matt, but LOL
> 
> Not bad at all in Bedworth, we haven't actually been anywhere since Monday when we met friends for lunch in Cheltenham as one lives in Bristol so it's kind of central between us and the two in Bewdley,  B cold, a bit windy, but no snow till just before Evesham on our return journey.  None visible at home at the front but the back garden had a couple of millimetres.  There have been snow flurries on and off ever since but only about half an inch has actually stuck, so the roads are clear.
> 
> ...


I remember rolling a huge snowball on the way back from school in the winter of 62/63 - worst winter since 1947!


----------



## Davein (Feb 28, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I remember rolling a huge snowball on the way back from school in the winter of 62/63 - worst winter since 1947!


And that was the year the snow and ice hung around in some places for a couple of months


----------



## Drummer (Feb 28, 2018)

We are right on the coast, down south in Poole, and we've had a nice crisp sunny day.
There were a few flakes of snow yesterday, but it just melted away as it hit the ground.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2018)

wirralass said:


> View attachment 7006


Didn't the postman come today then?


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Didn't the postman come today then?


Haha! He did indeed but at lunchtime! I took those photo's yesterday about 07.30am


----------



## Chris Hobson (Feb 28, 2018)

I isn't too bad in East Yorkshire yet, just a few inches so far. The roads were a little slippy but you just had to be careful. Went swimming before work this morning and there were only three in the pool, after a while two got out and I had the pool to myself. The temperature gauge on the car was reading -4 on the way home.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 28, 2018)

Well that's all the schools in my region been shut for tomorrow, no sign of major snow yet and I doubt it will but better safe than sorry I suppose, I'll eat my hat if we do get it though! x


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 28, 2018)

If you do we can read about in "What did you eat yesterday"


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 28, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> If you do we can read about in "What did you eat yesterday"


Certainly can! Now one question, how many carbs in a hat? HAHA x


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Certainly can! Now one question, how many carbs in a hat? HAHA x


Oh Kaylz that did make me laugh ~ keep 'em quips coming


----------



## Amigo (Feb 28, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Certainly can! Now one question, how many carbs in a hat? HAHA x



Just in case it snows and you have to eat that hat, here’s a nice one for you Kaylz but it looks like a full day’s insulin worth!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 1, 2018)

I've just nipped out back to check the garden temp gauge ~ not only is it *minus 6.5° *but would you believe there's been another fall of snow That's only happened within the last two hours I would say coz I checked outside at about 9.45pm. There's still a few snowflakes falling ~ hope it's not building up to heavy downfalls of snow during the night....and the wind is getting up ~ its _HOWLING _down the chimney, very eerie! Stay warm everyone.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 1, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Just in case it snows and you have to eat that hat, here’s a nice one for you Kaylz but it looks like a full day’s insulin worth!
> 
> View attachment 7011


Mmmmmm! It looks very tempting Amigo ~ I fancy a nice chunk of it right now!That would be less insulin for Kaylz to account for


----------



## trophywench (Mar 1, 2018)

What a shame it isn't dark chocolate.

However I reckon it might be a bit like Easter Eggs - there is something irresistible about EE chocolate for me - Oh I'll just have a little bit usually fails so I kind of say I don't want any in the house but really TBH secretly wishing somebody - anybody! - would buy me one!  LOL


----------



## Davein (Mar 1, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Certainly can! Now one question, how many carbs in a hat? HAHA x


About 50 if it's a pork pie hat


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2018)

A bit of snow here overnight, but now it seems to be falling a bit heavier, and I don't think it's going to stop any time soon  Could be quite a trek for me this  afternoon when I have to go and pick up my prescription from the pharmacy, including my new Novopen Echo - I've been having to use my 9 year old Novopen 3 the last couple of days since BOTH my Echos broke!


----------



## Carolg (Mar 1, 2018)

Take care when on road northie. 
I’m going nowhere, work cancelled so can’t do much at home


----------



## Davein (Mar 1, 2018)

Central heating packed up about 3 am. Some pipes frozen. Initiated emergency standby plan- which was to get back into bed and worry about it later. Sky is going grey so expecting more snow although BBC weather showing us at the tip of Cornwall will miss the worst. All good fun


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2018)

Davein said:


> Central heating packed up about 3 am. Some pipes frozen. Initiated emergency standby plan- which was to get back into bed and worry about it later. Sky is going grey so expecting more snow although BBC weather showing us at the tip of Cornwall will miss the worst. All good fun


My central heating hasn't worked for the past 5 years!  No fun getting out of the shower into an unheated bathroom in these temperatures!


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 1, 2018)

Watch your footing out there @Northerner and be careful my lovely! Was surprised to see you of all people hadn't checked when the problem was announced last year!  lol
Enjoy your shiny new pen!  x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 1, 2018)

Well doesn't look like I'll need to be eating any hats today! Haven't had much snow at all during the night, keeps flaking on and off since I got up an hour ago though, blooming freezing here, so heating on and probably will be for most of the day AGAIN x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Watch your footing out there @Northerner and be careful my lovely! Was surprised to see you of all people hadn't checked when the problem was announced last year!  lol
> Enjoy your shiny new pen!  x


I know!  I've also got a replacement coming from Denmark today, so should have TWO shiny new pens (if they get through! )


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 1, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I know!  I've also got a replacement coming from Denmark today, so should have TWO shiny new pens (if they get through! )


If ya get a red one I'll trade you for my spare blue in the cupboard, I hate both of mine being blue but the DSN didn't let me choose! lol x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 1, 2018)

Our pipes are frozen this morning.  Can't even flush the loo!  Luckily I filled the kettle & the Tassimo last night so do have tea & coffee this morning.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> If ya get a red one I'll trade you for my spare blue in the cupboard, I hate both of mine being blue but the DSN didn't let me choose! lol x


I'm getting a blue one from the prescription, but not sure what I'm getting from Denmark. If it's a red one I'm afraid I'm keeping it 'cos I've only ever had blue!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 1, 2018)

Snow day for me.  Most of the schools's are closed.  The A53 is closed, Cat and Fiddle closed.  Work are issuing an update at 9am - if they say it's open how do they expect people to get there? 

Not much happening on the A53 at the Winking Man.  This is the main road between Leek and Buxton.

https://www.winkingman.co.uk/webcam/


----------



## Amigo (Mar 1, 2018)

Real feel -11 here and still snowing! It’s reached that blanket stage where you can’t see where the edge of the pavements are.
Son’s college is closed for rest of the week and I need to spend time with my mum. 

Snow please burger off now!!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2018)

Red warning for South west and South Wales, possibly extending into Hampshire 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-43236763


----------



## Davein (Mar 1, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Real feel -11 here and still snowing! It’s reached that blanket stage where you can’t see where the edge of the pavements are.
> Son’s college is closed for rest of the week and I need to spend time with my mum.
> 
> Snow please burger off now!!


Do you live far from hospital Amigo?


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 1, 2018)

Snow falling again this morning, in what once was the Garden of England


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 1, 2018)

As I remember, much of Strood and Rochester is above the snow line  (or at least felt like that, when I used to visit there, many years ago).


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 1, 2018)

Wife has hospital appt. early this afternoon.  Not heard anything about it being cancelled.  25 mile drive but it's mostly main roads.  Will be taking flasks of soup & leaving in plenty of time.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 1, 2018)

Davein said:


> Do you live far from hospital Amigo?



Not too far thankfully Dave but she’s just been discharged back to her Care Home for palliative care. Sadly, her discharge doesn’t mean she’s any better just there’s little more they can do. I’m just glad she’s out of there looking at some of the obvious signs of nursing neglect. Her care staff are lovely and I trust them much more.

6.9 for me this morning.


----------



## Davein (Mar 1, 2018)

That's good that the care staff are trustworthy. Having been in hospital many times myself I could relate many stories about poor nursing standards especially towards the elderly. Also went through  it when father in law was terminally ill a few years ago. Unfortunately there seems to be little dignity left for the elderly in their situation when in hospital. A very stressful and sad time for you. Take care


----------



## Amigo (Mar 1, 2018)

Davein said:


> That's good that the care staff are trustworthy. Having been in hospital many times myself I could relate many stories about poor nursing standards especially towards the elderly. Also went through  it when father in law was terminally ill a few years ago. Unfortunately there seems to be little dignity left for the elderly in their situation when in hospital. A very stressful and sad time for you. Take care



Thanks Dave. I dread what would have happened if we hadn’t been there to advocate for her.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 1, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Certainly can! Now one question, how many carbs in a hat? HAHA x


How many carbs in a hat ? Depends on how much sugar they put in. It might be a Celery hat. Or a mars bar hat ?  With this weather I would keep it on my head


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 1, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> How many carbs in a hat ? Depends on how much sugar they put in. It might be a Celery hat. Or a mars bar hat ?  With this weather I would keep it on my head


Don't think either of those would keep my head very warm!  but yes I am sitting with a cosy hat on lol x


----------



## Davein (Mar 1, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Don't think either of those would keep my head very warm!  but yes I am sitting with a cosy hat on lol x


Just wondering if you have had your dinner yet


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2018)

Snowing heavily here now


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 1, 2018)

Seems the sea is freezing on the Isle of Sheppey


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 1, 2018)

Davein said:


> Just wondering if you have had your dinner yet


Yes and it didn't involve any hat eating!  all schools have been shut tomorrow again though x


----------



## Carolg (Mar 1, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Seems the sea is freezing on the Isle of Sheppey


And here in Leven


----------



## eggyg (Mar 1, 2018)

Still snowing, though not as much as yesterday, Mr Eggy had appointment for hair cut at 11. As main road was clear I said I would drive him down and drop him at door. This cold weather isn’t good for his angina. This I duly did, albeit slowly, then I went to park and all the back streets were still covered in snow. Parked up, didn’t know whether I was on road or path as couldn’t see anything!  Town very, very quiet. Then drove to Tesco, another main road so ok, got some provisions for us and 81 year old ma-in-law. Back home for some homemade lentil soup and a ham sarnie! Then fed the birds, poor things. Think will be staying in until it’s all gone. Very windy now and snow drifting. Daughter number 1 lives at the back of the back of beyond, they have ran out of oil and the tanker can’t get to them as the snow drifts are up to 5 feet high! Luckily they have a log burner but the rest of the house will be freezing, they have an 9 week old baby but she’s all toasty and the other two are as tough as old boots!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2018)

A couple of inches here so far. Just been to collect my prescription and there's hardly any traffic, just a few cars and some big lorries going very slowly up the main road. Tescos hasn't been emptied out by the panic buyers yet so I took the opportunity to get some Lindt eggs


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 1, 2018)

Sea was freezing here yesterday, but still no snow. Fortunately we’ve no external pipes to freeze up. Not like when we lived in Kent. Used to think St Andrews could get cold, but living in Kent was worse. Beer was crap as well.


----------



## eggyg (Mar 1, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Wife has hospital appt. early this afternoon.  Not heard anything about it being cancelled.  25 mile drive but it's mostly main roads.  Will be taking flasks of soup & leaving in plenty of time.


Hope you made it safely Mark.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 1, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Hope you made it safely Mark.


Yep.  No problems at all getting to the hospital & back.  Gone to my bruvs tonight in Northamptonshire.  Roads are treacherous here.  Not going home tonight.  Not worth the risk.  Wifey will have the cats to keep her warm.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 1, 2018)

Northerner said:


> My central heating hasn't worked for the past 5 years!  No fun getting out of the shower into an unheated bathroom in these temperatures!


I guess you're thick skinned then Northie


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2018)

wirralass said:


> I guess you're thick skinned then Northie


My only experience of central heating has been a short period between 1999 and 2005 when I was renting a new flat and when my house central heating worked - the other 53 years of my life I've managed without  Have to say though that I'm really looking forward to a fully-functioning CH system in my new house!


----------



## Davein (Mar 1, 2018)

Northerner said:


> My only experience of central heating has been a short period between 1999 and 2005 when I was renting a new flat and when my house central heating worked - the other 53 years of my life I've managed without  Have to say though that I'm really looking forward to a fully-functioning CH system in my new house!


It's a pity then that just as you're looking forward to having central heating, it's been announced that the country's running our of gas.  but I believe it's only temporary


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 1, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Still snowing, though not as much as yesterday, Mr Eggy had appointment for hair cut at 11. As main road was clear I said I would drive him down and drop him at door. This cold weather isn’t good for his angina. This I duly did, albeit slowly, then I went to park and all the back streets were still covered in snow. Parked up, didn’t know whether I was on road or path as couldn’t see anything!  Town very, very quiet. Then drove to Tesco, another main road so ok, got some provisions for us and 81 year old ma-in-law. Back home for some homemade lentil soup and a ham sarnie! Then fed the birds, poor things. Think will be staying in until it’s all gone. Very windy now and snow drifting. Daughter number 1 lives at the back of the back of beyond, they have ran out of oil and the tanker can’t get to them as the snow drifts are up to 5 feet high! Luckily they have a log burner but the rest of the house will be freezing, they have an 9 week old baby but she’s all toasty and the other two are as tough as old boots!


Did you eat Mr eggyg hat !  Well done for looking after everyone.   Hope the little one is ok.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 1, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Wife has hospital appt. early this afternoon.  Not heard anything about it being cancelled.  25 mile drive but it's mostly main roads.  Will be taking flasks of soup & leaving in plenty of time.


Hope you both had a successful round trip to the hospital Mark and didn't encounter any hazards en-route


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 2, 2018)

Cardiff is on red alert ~ grandson 2 is at Uni there. He said the wind chill is extreme and snowing like there's tomorrow! I pray he & his student friends stay safe, warm and well fed. They cook their own meals.


----------



## peter poppet (Mar 2, 2018)

I don't know what everyone is gonna do when the winter comes.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 2, 2018)

peter poppet said:


> I don't know what everyone is gonna do when the winter comes.


----------



## Davein (Mar 2, 2018)

4.30 am In West Cornwall Temp gone up to 4 degrees so frozen pipes thawed out. Fierce winds and light rain.


----------



## Robin (Mar 2, 2018)

Our turn to be cut off! It's really peaceful, no sound of traffic anywhere. Suppose I'm going to have to go out and clear the drive eventually, else we won't get any deliveries when things do get moving again.


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1 (Mar 2, 2018)

Yep it's been snowing since weds. (the bus brokedown weds morning in a junction as it was turning due to a bursted tire) local schools colleges work experience etc... has been shut or cancelled since thursday. It's actually still snowing. i hope the snow goes away soon though. It's currently -1C and still snowing a little bit. The buses are still running but there like affected with delays breakdowns etc..  There's hardly any traffic on the roads.


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 2, 2018)

We have fine rain now and it is icy cold. Don't think the rain will wash away the snow so imagine the already compacted snow will just ice over, not good


----------



## Sally W (Mar 2, 2018)

Robin said:


> Still nothing here, on the eastern side of the Cotswolds. -3 when I went out to the hairdressers just now. They keep putting snow in the forecast and taking it out again. We are due for some on Friday at the moment, which is when I'm supposed to be going to my sister in Bristol, so no doubt we really will get a dump then.


We have it quite bad in Gloucester today. Is it same for you?


----------



## Robin (Mar 2, 2018)

Sally W said:


> We have it quite bad in Gloucester today. Is it same for you?


Yes, we are currently cut off! The depth of snow isn't that great, but it's drifted, making even the main trunk road impassable.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 2, 2018)

Still got no running water here.  Beginning to wonder if we have frozen pipes or if it's a burst pipe somewhere else.  Might have to check with the water people.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 2, 2018)

Been out in car this morning. 1 deg on temp gauge.    Summer !


----------



## Sally W (Mar 2, 2018)

Robin said:


> Yes, we are currently cut off! The depth of snow isn't that great, but it's drifted, making even the main trunk road impassable.
> View attachment 7026


Wow! Worse than us. Do you know of any other Cotswold members Robin? Would be nice to do a meet for this area sometime


----------



## Radders (Mar 2, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> We have fine rain now and it is icy cold. Don't think the rain will wash away the snow so imagine the already compacted snow will just ice over, not good


Same here. Our windows at the back are now all frosted, and the pavements that looked clear now have an invisible layer of ice over them. I am finally giving up on going out. Good job I have already been for a swim!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2018)

Radders said:


> Good job I have already been for a swim!


I'm guessing not in the local river...!  

Snowing heavily again here, I bet these Southamptonites have never seen so much!


----------



## scottishlass (Mar 2, 2018)

A balmy zero here in the far north at the moment with wind chill of -4 so a distinct improvement!  Sunny between snow showers and Orkney looking glorious across the firth, looks like they've got more snow than they're used to.  Pity the poor farmers; our neighbours are out frantically trying to get water to their beasts as everything is frozen, and checking on the lambs born last week.  No disruption to public transport here as we have almost none anyway!  Did an extra stint on the exercise bike this morning to curb feelings of guilt at staying indoors (again).  Remind me, when is it spring?


----------



## Robin (Mar 2, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Wow! Worse than us. Do you know of any other Cotswold members Robin? Would be nice to do a meet for this area sometime


Can't think offhand, we seem to be a bit thin on the ground in Oxfordshire, anyway.
Perhaps we should try one? Where would be convenient?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 2, 2018)

Use this site quite a lot for weather updates.  Some of the photos at the bottom are amazing!  I've cycled on a lot of those roads!

http://www.buxtonweather.co.uk/


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 2, 2018)

Wow its getting warmer, hurray ~ temperature is now 1°C that's a huge jump from -6°. With that wind still blowing out there I might even hang my washing out tho it'll probably dry stiff as a board!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 2, 2018)

Suddenly we have hot water upstairs.  Kitchen taps not working & no water going to the dishwasher or washing machine.  Oddly, outside tap is working fine.  I'm confused.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 2, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Suddenly we have hot water upstairs.  Kitchen taps not working & no water going to the dishwasher or washing machine.  Oddly, outside tap is working fine.  I'm confused.


I would be too Mark. I'm no plumber but would it be safe to pour some _warm _water gently over offending pipes or would doing this burst them? There must be a plumber on the forum who could help you out with your pipe  dilemma!! Hope you get your waterworks sorted soon Mark.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 2, 2018)

wirralass said:


> I would be too Mark. I'm no plumber but would it be safe to pour some _warm _water gently over offending pipes or would doing this burst them? There must be a plumber on the forum who could help you out with your pipe  dilemma!! Hope you get your waterworks sorted soon Mark.


We have tried to warm up the pipes we can access, but most of them are hidden.  Anyway an update: Now have cold water downstairs & the hot tap is starting to trickle through.  At least I can now switch the dishwasher on.  And it's snowing again now.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 2, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> We have tried to warm up the pipes we can access, but most of them are hidden.  Anyway an update: Now have cold water downstairs & the hot tap is starting to trickle through.  At least I can now switch the dishwasher on.  And it's snowing again now.


Sorry Mark I had to laugh ~ its neither one thing nor tother Good to hear the hot water is trickling through now and hope the snow is just a passing cloud! Our snow is thawing ~ a sign that the temperatures are rising. It's now..... 1°C


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 2, 2018)

It’ll be cold for another week or two yet, just a tad warmer. Then the floods will start.

It’s being so cheerful that keeps me going


----------



## Davein (Mar 2, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> It’ll be cold for another week or two yet, just a tad warmer. Then the floods will start.
> 
> It’s being so cheerful that keeps me going


Don't let's forget the Famine Mike.. KFC was just the beginning.......


----------



## Mark T (Mar 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> Don't let's forget the Famine Mike.. KFC was just the beginning.......


Zombie Apocalypse next...


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 2, 2018)

Well @Northerner did you get your pen from Denmark? lol
Light flurries here today, buses weren't getting here, shops have ran out of basically everything, Warburton's made a delivery to Scotmid at about 7:30am, there was 1 loaf left on the shelf 2 hours later!
Mum's been told not to bother going into work tomorrow as they have been shut the past 2 days so no mess to clean, boss will be in touch tomorrow afternoon to let her know if she's needed in on Sunday xx


----------



## Davein (Mar 3, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Well @Northerner did you get your pen from Denmark? lol
> Light flurries here today, buses weren't getting here, shops have ran out of basically everything, Warburton's made a delivery to Scotmid at about 7:30am, there was 1 loaf left on the shelf 2 hours later!
> Mum's been told not to bother going into work tomorrow as they have been shut the past 2 days so no mess to clean, boss will be in touch tomorrow afternoon to let her know if she's needed in on Sunday xx


So Kaylz confirmation that you've had snow....so how would you like your hat to be served?........as a bowl(er) soup or in the form of a hamburger?


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 3, 2018)

Davein said:


> So Kaylz confirmation that you've had snow....so how would you like your hat to be served?........as a bowl(er) soup or in the form of a hamburger?


Not enough snow to eat a hat mate!  xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2018)

There's definitely a thaw setting in today here


----------



## New-journey (Mar 3, 2018)

I can see the tobogganing on the hill from my window, endless fun for the third day. I need to get food as now have three daughters here. Car not possible so going to walk  to shops despite the snow and ice, think I may be making bread!


----------



## Davein (Mar 3, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Not enough snow to eat a hat mate!  xx


I knew my menu suggestion wouldn't go down too well


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Well @Northerner did you get your pen from Denmark? lol


No! All they sent was a new plastic cartridge holder!  All the way from Denmark by recorded delivery in a box about 50 times bigger than the actual item  Anyway, I put it in the old pen and it does seem to be working OK  I got my new blue pen from the prescription also, so I've got a decent fallback if it fails again


----------



## Carolg (Mar 3, 2018)

Had a good thought. Cleared mine and neighbors path and steps yesterday, athought I would clear pavement today, but.... decided to watch mindless tv instead. Young woman went by yesterday to go to Iceland and brought milk back for me and milk and bread for elderly neighbour. She wouldn’t take money. Don’t know her but what a nice thing to do.


----------



## Robin (Mar 3, 2018)

Sexism is inbuilt, I've discovered. I was out shovelling snow at the bottom of our drive, and a small child went past, being towed on a toboggan by Dad. As they got level, child said incredulously 'Daddy, is that a lady clearing snow? ( Good job OH was at the top end of the drive similarly shovelling, if he'd been within earshot he'd have replied, 'That ain't no lady, that's my wife!)


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Had a good thought. Cleared mine and neighbors path and steps yesterday, athought I would clear pavement today, but.... decided to watch mindless tv instead. Young woman went by yesterday to go to Iceland and brought milk back for me and milk and bread for elderly neighbour. She wouldn’t take money. Don’t know her but what a nice thing to do.


How kind!


----------



## eggyg (Mar 3, 2018)

Well I am sick of the snow now. Got cabin fever so we decided to go for a short walk to buy a newspaper, do this a couple of times a week so we can have paper sticks to light our coal fire, we haven’t completely gone back to the nineties! Anyways, set off, because it has thawed a wee bit then frozen again the pavements were treacherous, we were like Bambi on ice initially which quickly turned into Torville and Dean’s gold medal rendition of Bolero, you know the bit at the end when they collapse on the ice! We battled on bravely though, my dodgy hip getting dodgier the more we walked, therefore leading to my dodgy lower back! Back now with day old newspaper, cup of tea and two Paramol! Might try again tomorrow.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 3, 2018)

Good job you didn't emulate our latest ice dance entrants and break your kneecap like she did!


----------



## Sally W (Mar 3, 2018)

Robin said:


> Can't think offhand, we seem to be a bit thin on the ground in Oxfordshire, anyway.
> Perhaps we should try one? Where would be convenient?


I’m in Cheltenham so maybe somewhere halfway between like Stow On Yhe Wold? If we went for a lunchtime then hopefully it would be more convenient for people to get back and forth?


----------



## Robin (Mar 3, 2018)

Sally W said:


> I’m in Cheltenham so maybe somewhere halfway between like Stow On Yhe Wold? If we went for a lunchtime then hopefully it would be more convenient for people to get back and forth?


Does Stow on the Wold have a station? People often like to come by train to these events. Morton in Marsh has ( it's on my line, though Is probably drive anyway,) it doesn't have a frequent service, though, and it's not functioning particularly well at present, they've got new trains, and haven't trained the drivers to drive them, so there are frequent cancellations. Maybe Cheltenham itself would be easier for people. I don't mind coming over, I haven't been to Cheltenham for years. Shall we start a thread and see what feedback we get?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 3, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Been out in car this morning. 1 deg on temp gauge.    Summer !


I think in the last few years we have not had it bad like this year, even though its later in the year. ?


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 3, 2018)

I panicked earlier today when a few tiny snowflakes drifted in the wind before disappearing. 

It’s only because it affects London that it’s even in the news, Hobie. Up here we get proper seasons, usually several times a week.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2018)

It's practically all melted here in Soton


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 3, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I think in the last few years we have not had it bad like this year, even though its later in the year. ?


As I recall, the last time we had very heavy snowfalls here was in the mid to late 70's. We were knee deep in the white stuff ~ deeper in other local areas with snowdrifts & blizzards. Great fun for my children ~ and myself if I'm honest! Sledging down hills and pulling kids on them too. Transport came to a halt but some buses would take their passengers as far as they could en-route before turning around and returning to the depots ~ only to repeat their journeys until it was impossible to get through then abandoning their vehicles.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 3, 2018)

Northerner said:


> It's practically all melted here in Soton


Same here


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 3, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I panicked earlier today when a few tiny snowflakes drifted in the wind before disappearing.
> 
> It’s only because it affects London that it’s even in the news, Hobie. Up here we get proper seasons, usually several times a week.


I went to Outer Hebs in May camping on my motor bike. At 6am it was -6 & force 10 Gail. No tree cover & no car to hide in. . True about "Cockney Land"


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 3, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I went to Outer Hebs in May camping on my motor bike. At 6am it was -6 & force 10 Gail. No tree cover & no car to hide in. . True about "Cockney Land"


It must have been terribly uncomfortable *camping on your motor bike HOBIE Where did you learn your balancing skills?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 3, 2018)

It was a tight squeeze Wiralass but when I got the hang of it easy !    ( A mistook I made was I pitched my one man tent & parked my bike on the windward side, in the middle of the night I woke & the tent was just about air bourn with the wind. I did not want my bike falling on me


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 3, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> It was a tight squeeze Wiralass but when I got the hang of it easy !    ( A mistook I made was I pitched my one man tent & parked my bike on the windward side, in the middle of the night I woke & the tent was just about air bourn with the wind. I did not want my bike falling on me


Now that would have been a terrible disaster eh HOBIE?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 3, 2018)

The wind was that bad ALL ferries where cancelled which is rare. The last nt we said in hotel & I had hand picked scallops from the isle of Barra.  Double double mint !


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 3, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> The wind was that bad ALL ferries where cancelled which is rare. The last nt we said in hotel & I had hand picked scallops from the isle of Barra.  Double double mint !


I feel for those guys working on oil rigs in this extremely bad weather ~ it must be  horrendous for them ~ and I doubt very much that helicopters will be able to transfer them from the rigs to on land safety.


----------



## Brando77 (Mar 3, 2018)

Melted away in East Kent! At last! Still Nippy out though but no slipping n a sliding.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 3, 2018)

It’s the homeless I feel for. It’s been real feel up to -11 here some nights and unimaginable having to survive those temperatures out on the streets!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 3, 2018)

wirralass said:


> I feel for those guys working on oil rigs in this extremely bad weather ~ it must be  horrendous for them ~ and I doubt very much that helicopters will be able to transfer them from the rigs to on land safety.


I was once on a ferry going to Norway. The captain came on the sound system. 40ft waves & force 10. You should have seen the crew reselling with the plastic chairs on the rear deck. . Plenty sick people.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 3, 2018)

Snow is melting here at quite a rate, even though we had a fresh layer overnight.  Still bloody cold, though.


----------



## Davein (Mar 4, 2018)

Unsurprisingly,on local tv, our local water authority announced a drought warning. This company have been selling off underground water storage facilities for the past few years.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 4, 2018)

Oh no! it’s snowing heavens high again here! Please not another few days of closed services, my son is desperate to get back to his Centre.

Enough now!!! 

The forecasters predicted high chance of snow at 10am. They’re 6 mins early!


----------



## Radders (Mar 4, 2018)

Davein said:


> Unsurprisingly,on local tv, our local water authority announced a drought warning. This company have been selling off underground water storage facilities for the past few years.


There’s nothing like having a good set of priorities is there!


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 4, 2018)

Because we’ve had no snow and no rain here, the grass ( well, the scrub) is as dry as tinder, so everyone is on alert for fires. Water shortages are rare on Mull, for reasons which become apparent in our summers.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Oh no! it’s snowing heavens high again here! Please not another few days of closed services, my son is desperate to get back to his Centre.
> 
> Enough now!!!
> 
> The forecasters predicted high chance of snow at 10am. They’re 6 mins early!


Hope it doesn't hang around  I've just been out to the shops and it is a really pleasant Spring day - sunshine, a bit of warmth and a soft breeze!  What a difference a day makes!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2018)

My camelia did not like the snow and sub-zero temperatures 

 

Crocuses and mini daffs appear to have just shrugged it off!


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 4, 2018)

Soon to be your ex-camellia, you heartless cad


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2018)

Someone has posted this amazing picture of Durdle Door on FB


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Soon to be your ex-camellia, you heartless cad


Looks like it's just the flowers that are dead, there are probably about a billion more to come if past experience is anything to go by!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 4, 2018)

Get out and deadhead the thing Northie.  (Camellia's brain will think it's going to die so it will produce shedloads more flower - needs to flower to produce seed to reproduce.)

Will be interesting to see if the snowdrops survive being blanketed - there's nowt else even thinking of sprouting as yet.

Love that pic of Durdle Door!


----------



## eggyg (Mar 4, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Good job you didn't emulate our latest ice dance entrants and break your kneecap like she did!


Ow! I remained upright unlike Mr Eggy who slipped on his backside when he got out of the car yesterday afternoon in the Range car park! Luckily I wasn’t with him because I would have just walked off and left him. He said he felt a right numpty! Daughter number 2 also slipped, in Tesco car park getting out of the car. 2 down, 3 to go!


----------



## eggyg (Mar 4, 2018)

Well it’s reached the balmy heights of 4 degrees here today and a bit of sleet still got snow but very slowly melting. Some parts of the county are still snowed in, it’s awful, they are running out of food for theirselves and their animals. The council are working flat out to get to them, daughter number 1 managed to get out yesterday, her hubby cleared the road with his tractor, only wide enough for one car mind but as they live in a VERY rural area traffic is few and fair between. Still not sure whether the children will get to their school tomorrow, it’s six miles away and I don’t think the school bus will venture out and even with their pick up truck don’t think they will make it to school, there’s only two routes and both have very steep hills. It was nice at first but when your local Tesco, Asda and Morrison’s have ran  out of bread and milk it’s getting a bit worrying. I don’t like milk and have bread in my freezer so we are fine.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 4, 2018)

It was raining here about an hour ago when I went for my walk. Snow on ground but still got wet . Hope them kids get to school Eggyg


----------



## grovesy (Mar 4, 2018)

Thawed here but I have got one Hellbore that looks sorry for itself,which is suprising as the rest all ok.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 4, 2018)

Thawing quite well here - yesterday there was 5 or 6 inches in the places where it was actually stuck cos the wind blew it completely on eg the top of the car and moho at the front, but stuck and drifted deeper than 6ins in the back garden which is fenced so sheltered fro the crosswind.  Storm in a teaset here really - you know, more than just a single cup!


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 4, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Someone has posted this amazing picture of Durdle Door on FB
> 
> View attachment 7059


Would have loved to be able to get there, but would have been impossible. Everything here is green again.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2018)

pottersusan said:


> Would have loved to be able to get there, but would have been impossible. Everything here is green again.


He gave this comment to accompany the picture:

"2 crazy days down at Durdle Door in the snow and a shot I always wanted to capture. The three mile hike was so worth it after leaving the car. I never thought I would have to wear my crampons here but the ice was so thick and slippery on those hills and roads!"


----------



## Robin (Mar 4, 2018)

Managed to get to riding this afternoon! Had to ride indoors, but the roads are finally clear, the snowplough broke through the remaining roads out of the village this morning. Massive drifts higher than the car on both sides in places, but it's melting so fast it was mostly down to the Tarmac on the road itself.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 4, 2018)

Well done Robin, it’s good you got your riding in, you’d  have been unbearable without.

Aye, that snow is melting quickly and all the drains are blocked. Sandbags at the ready!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Mar 4, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Because we’ve had no snow and no rain here, the grass ( well, the scrub) is as dry as tinder, so everyone is on alert for fires. Water shortages are rare on Mull, for reasons which become apparent in our summers.


BBC news website reports wildfires on Barra last night.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-43277232


----------



## Amigo (Mar 4, 2018)

The intermittent rain here is helping to shift the snow so I managed to get to see mum. It’s so lovely when she’s well enough to recognise me bless her.


----------



## Davein (Mar 4, 2018)

Amigo said:


> The intermittent rain here is helping to shift the snow so I managed to get to see mum. It’s so lovely when she’s well enough to recognise me bless her.


That's good news Amigo


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 4, 2018)

Well, that’s a change for the better Amigo. Will she be able to go  back to her usual abode, do you think?


----------



## Sally W (Mar 4, 2018)

Robin said:


> Does Stow on the Wold have a station? People often like to come by train to these events. Morton in Marsh has ( it's on my line, though Is probably drive anyway,) it doesn't have a frequent service, though, and it's not functioning particularly well at present, they've got new trains, and haven't trained the drivers to drive them, so there are frequent cancellations. Maybe Cheltenham itself would be easier for people. I don't mind coming over, I haven't been to Cheltenham for years. Shall we start a thread and see what feedback we get?


Yes let’s! Cheltenham does have good links. Do you want to or shall I put it out?


----------



## Amigo (Mar 4, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Well, that’s a change for the better Amigo. Will she be able to go  back to her usual abode, do you think?



She’s been back there a few days Mike, still bed-bound and displaying different levels of consciousness from day to day but getting much better care than hospital. Still pleasant and grateful to everyone


----------



## Robin (Mar 4, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Yes let’s! Cheltenham does have good links. Do you want to or shall I put it out?


Do you want to do it? When would be good? If you're canvassing dates, I could do some time in April? (7th, 14th or 28th) But let's see what response you get.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 4, 2018)

Those dates all work for me. So I’ll do a post. It gives folk a few weeks to think ahead too.


----------



## eggyg (Mar 5, 2018)

Slowly but surely thawing in the city but we still have communities cut off. Two of my grandchildren still can’t get to school today, school has reopened but the bus didn’t turn up and my daughter’s hubby took the 4x4 to work and she can’t get the “ ordinary” car out of their lonning ( farm drive) which is half a mile long it is still covered in snow even after the tractor has been up it! Here is some, hopefully, good news today for our area. You won’t be able to click on the link as it’s just a screen shot. But you get the idea.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 5, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Slowly but surely thawing in the city but we still have communities cut off. Two of my grandchildren still can’t get to school today, school has reopened but the bus didn’t turn up and my daughter’s hubby took the 4x4 to work and she can’t get the “ ordinary” car out as their lonning ( farm drive) which is half a mile long is still covered in snow even after the tractor has been up it! Here is some, hopefully, good news today for our area. You won’t be able to click on the link as it’s just a screen shot. But you get the idea.



And we think we are hard done by because the supermarkets have run out of some types of bread!


----------



## grovesy (Mar 5, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Slowly but surely thawing in the city but we still have communities cut off. Two of my grandchildren still can’t get to school today, school has reopened but the bus didn’t turn up and my daughter’s hubby took the 4x4 to work and she can’t get the “ ordinary” car out as their lonning ( farm drive) which is half a mile long is still covered in snow even after the tractor has been up it! Here is some, hopefully, good news today for our area. You won’t be able to click on the link as it’s just a screen shot. But you get the idea.


I thought I saw the RAF were doing drops of supplies in parts of Cumbria that had been cut off for 5 days.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 5, 2018)

Big county, Cumbria, specially after they annexed a swathe of North Lancashire. Lebensraum for sheep.


----------



## eggyg (Mar 5, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Big county, Cumbria, specially after they annexed a swathe of North Lancashire. Lebensraum for sheep.


Funny you should say that, we drove to Harrogate via M6, got off at Kirby Lonsdale and within a few miles we were in Lancashire then Yorkshire! Think Yorkshire has pinched a bit of the Pennines.  Still makes it a huge county though! It was mostly North Cumbria where the problems were, Alston, Nenthead etc. The photos  are in turn amazing and horrifying.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 5, 2018)

Aye, the border country on t’other side of the Solway Firth were very badly affected as well. My taxi drivers brother-in-law farms down there. (Or up there for you)


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 7, 2018)

SUN is out !


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 7, 2018)

Did the weather forecast tell me I could go on my ladders today  I wont but they could not say ?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 7, 2018)

Plenty of snow still around in Buxton.  I got the bus to work this morning and have to walk the last bit (1.5 miles).  Cold but glorious conditions.  Took this on the cheap Nokia.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## mikeyB (Mar 7, 2018)

I’ll have you know that the year I moved to Mull, there was a water shortage - tankers had to come from the mainland. And the distillery had to shut down because the lochan that supplied it dried up. And as every Glaswegian knows, it’s always sunny in Largs and on Bute.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 8, 2018)

Oh, so it’s your cat causing the weather Benny. I think the Daily Mail should be told


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 18, 2018)

No cycling today!   Snowing yesterday with heavy snow from the afternoon, through the night and snowing now.  With the strong winds causing drifting and not due to get above freezing all day never mind the wind chill.  Most high level routes in the Peaks are closed - Woodhead Pass, Snake Pass, Cat and Fiddle, A53 Leek to Buxton.  It's the Spring equinox on Tuesday! 

http://www.buxtonweather.co.uk/


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 18, 2018)

Benny G said:


> I got up this morning to discover snow has fallen overnight in Leeds. It's only 2 inch deep, but enough to stop my vet getting into work. The result being my little cat 'Crassus' is still happily attached to his bits. It's the second time the snow has saved his man parts. Rescheduled for Monday, if he magics up more snow I'm changing his name to 'Elsa'


So it is your cat causing all the snow. I thought it was my hubby, we don't have central heating (no gas in the road, which is very unusual as I live on a fairly modern estate) so every time he decides to turn the heater off in the back end of our room it snows a couple of days later.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2018)

Word of the day: GLUGGAVEÐUR (Icelandic) - Weather that looks lovely from inside your house, but is horrible to be outside in. Literally 'window-weather'


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 19, 2018)

Fibber, Northie, it means “**** that for a game, I’m not going out in that”


----------

